# leaving work voluntarily and claiming Paro



## comebackalive (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear expats

I managed to leave my job today by "mutual agreement". I have another job, which will start immediately afterwards. I should mention I live in Catalunya, as sometimes the paro regulations vary from region to region?

I know that, as I am requesting the dissolution of the contract, I will lose the right to claim paro. I have been working continuously for six years so should be entitled to the maximum paro. 

Does anyone know what will happen if my new "contrato eventual" ends in a year's time and is not renewed, whether I will still have access to the full paro? If not, are there steps I can take to get it?

Much appreciated!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

comebackalive said:


> Dear expats
> 
> I managed to leave my job today by "mutual agreement". I have another job, which will start immediately afterwards. I should mention I live in Catalunya, as sometimes the paro regulations vary from region to region?
> 
> ...


The regulations to claim the dole are the same in all communities. If your contract ends you can claim paro.


----------



## comebackalive (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Not entirely accurate though as I mentioned I voluntarily left my job by mutual agreement. This means I do not get the paro.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

comebackalive said:


> Thanks for the reply. Not entirely accurate though as I mentioned I voluntarily left my job by mutual agreement. This means I do not get the paro.


But you wouldn't get the paro anyway because you are starting another job. And since you won't be leaving that job voluntarily you can expect to claim it then, and the 6 years worked at your current company should count towards it. What you will lose though is the accrued redundancy payment from your current job, which for 6 years service would amount to about 1 year's salary.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

comebackalive said:


> Thanks for the reply. Not entirely accurate though as I mentioned I voluntarily left my job by mutual agreement. This means I do not get the paro.


You were asking if you could claim the paro when your new job ended, not when your present job ended as you said you were starting a new one! If you leave voluntarily, obviously you can't claim, but if you have temporary contract, and it end you can if you have contributed long enough, which in you case you have.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

anles said:


> You were asking if you could claim the paro when your new job ended, not when your present job ended as you said you were starting a new one! If you leave voluntarily, obviously you can't claim, but if you have temporary contract, and it end you can if you have contributed long enough, which in you case you have.


I think you've missed his point.

Isn't he asking about the accrual of years worked as 'allowances' for paro?

For example, if you need 5 years accrual for (good) paro, if he leaves his current job voluntarily, starts a new job straight away for a year and is then made redundant does he have six-years worth of allowance or just one?


----------

